

America's New Oligarchs - Fwd.us and Silicon Valley's Shady One Percenters - lmg643
http://www.newgeography.com/content/003702-america-s-new-oligarchs-fwdus-and-silicon-valley-s-shady-1-percenters

======
schoper
@pg -- You're still listed as a fwd.us supporter. Care to explain yourself?

<http://www.fwd.us/our_supporters>

~~~
hga
Are there any reasons cheaper tech labor is not in the interests of pg and
company?

Prior to the Great Recession this was probably a reason e.g. CS enrollment
plummeted, but since then, at least at Stanford and MIT (CMU has a fixed
enrollment size, and I couldn't get figures on U.C. Berkeley) its mostly
recovered.

